# Circuito de polarizacion del FET



## ociruam (Jun 20, 2006)

Saludos a todos, es mi primer interbencion en este foro y como podran darse cuenta soy novato y bueno tengo algunas preguntillas hojala y puedan asesorarme desde ya Gracias.

Como puedo calcular el punto de operacion para el circuito de operacion del FET, este cuestionamiento lo tuve en un Test pero me quede Frio, nuevamente Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 20, 2006)

ociruam dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos, es mi primer interbencion en este foro y como podran darse cuenta soy novato y bueno tengo algunas preguntillas hojala y puedan asesorarme desde ya Gracias.
> 
> Como puedo calcular el punto de operacion para el circuito de operacion del FET, este cuestionamiento lo tuve en un Test pero me quede Frio, nuevamente Gracias



Hola, al igual que en el BJT tiene sus propias fórmulas esto esta muy bien explicado http://www.monografias.com/trabajos7/amtra/amtra.shtml

Saludos


----------



## ociruam (Jun 20, 2006)

Te agradesco Bastante tus Tips Voy a mirar este Archivo al parecer y así tu me indicaste esta muy completo hojala lo asimile pronto, lo Miro y Os comento, SALUDOS y nuevamete Gracias.


----------



## guitarmoi (Sep 4, 2008)

Tengo una duda como uno sabe si el transistor jfet esta polarizado?


----------

